# Not able to use GNU Screen with ZSH



## rusma (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm getting a strange error when running GNU Screen whilst using /usr/local/bin/zsh as my shell. Screen complains not recognizing any shell named `/bin/zsh'. Screen does not complain at all when I use /bin/tcsh. I made a symlink from /usr/local/bin/zsh to /bin/zsh, and that seems to have done the trick. Is this normal behavior?


----------



## rbelk (Aug 2, 2010)

Rusma, I am using zsh and screen together with no issues. Please check to make sure you do not have a "shell" entry in your .screenrc that is pointing to /bin/zsh. That's all I can think of that might be causing your problems.


----------



## gordon@ (Aug 3, 2010)

I don't recall, does screen check for you shell to be listed in /etc/shells?


----------



## rbelk (Aug 3, 2010)

Gordon, the zsh install puts /usr/local/bin/zsh automatically in /etc/shells. His problem is probably a line in his .screenrc file that says "defshell /bin/zsh" or "shell /bin/zsh".


----------



## rusma (Aug 4, 2010)

Ah. Thanks for answering. 

My .screenrc has only two lines, and does not mention /bin/zsh at all. 

Yes, I also observed /usr/local/bin/zsh being put at the end of /etc/shells after installing zsh. 

Hmm :stud


----------



## fronclynne (Aug 4, 2010)

Well, the _brute-force_ method would be to find every possible reference to "/bin/zsh" in your home directory (and perhaps in /etc/).

Something like [cmd=""]grep -R /bin/zsh ~/[/cmd]


----------



## rbelk (Aug 5, 2010)

Don't take this the wrong way but finger your userid. When I do that to my account I see "Shell: /usr/local/bin/zsh" on the right side of the second line. Also, what's in your .profile, .login, .shrc, .zlogin, .zprofile, and .zshrc? You can PM me and I will help you off the Forum for quicker response.


----------



## rusma (Aug 6, 2010)

I found the problem by issuing the bruteforce grep. 

In my .zshrc I found 

```
SHELL='/bin/zsh/'
```
, so I changed it to

```
SHELL='/usr/local/bin/zsh'
```
then deleted the /bin/zsh symlink and logged out and in again, and everything works now


----------

